

Answer to your mails without opening them with Gmail Schemas Actions - patrickaljord
http://googleappsdeveloper.blogspot.fr/2013/05/introducing-actions-in-inbox-powered-by.html

======
patrickaljord
Doc here [https://developers.google.com/gmail/schemas/embedding-
schema...](https://developers.google.com/gmail/schemas/embedding-schemas-in-
emails)

